# موقع يعطيك مخططات هياكل الطائرات جميعها



## 5A-ALI (27 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذي يعطيكم كل مخططات هياكل الطائرات 
*اضغط هنا * ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (17 أبريل 2009)

تعيش
ولكن المساقط للمظهر الخارجي فقط


----------



## haytham9d (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود اخي الكريم


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*


----------



## Kurdish_Angel (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود والله روعة


----------



## chahla25000 (18 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بلدية القرنه (19 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان اجد ما ابحث عنه


----------

